# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Παίζει mp3 ο wireless router σας;

## wiresounds

ή *"Honey I shrank the PC" !*

Τι θα λέγατε αν o *wireless router* σας 



έπαιζε *mp3*, 



σέρφαρε στο δίκτυο, έστελνε και δεχόταν email και instant messaging (icq) άλλα ταυτόχρονα ήταν και *firewall* και *dhcp server* είχε διαστάσεις λιλιπούτειες σαν ένα μικρό επιτραπέζιο dvd player, ήταν τελείως αθόρυβο και κόστιζε 350 με 400 euro; Η locust world έχει μια λύση, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές ακόμα.



..
Χτισμένο γύρο από ένα mini-itx motherboard της VIA με ενσωματωμένο cpu *VIA C3* στα 533MHz passive cooled, με 128ΜΒ ram, 32MB compact flash για σκληρό δίσκο, 100 ethernet, VGA και TVout, sound, USΒ, διαστάσεις 30 χ 30 χ 7 cm. Οι επιδόσεις του είναι αντίστοιχες με αυτές ενός Celeron στην ίδια ταχύτητα χρονισμού σε εφαρμογές γραφείου / internet. Το FPU τρέχει στην μισή ταχύτητα για εξοικονόμηση ισχύος και θερμικής επαγωγής.

Στην νεότερη έκδοση έχει *USB v2.0*, *firewire* και *MPEG acceleration* στο hardware και φτάνει τα *667MHz passive cooled* και στα *933MHz active cooled*. Η επόμενη έκδοση που θα είναι επίσης active cooled θα έχει τον *C3 "Nehemiah"* στο 1GHz, με βελτιώσεις στο FPU.



Εκτός από το wireless MeshAP μπορεί να είναι και "απλό" router/firewall με το *IPcop* με μέγεθος 25ΜΒ.



Ακόμα συνδεμένο με την TV να είναι *DVD/mp3 player*, *MAME* παιχνιδομηχανή, internet browser, ή τρέχοντας το ενοποιημένο multimedia περιβάλλον του *media-box* για windows και σύντομα για linux.




Με το μικρό μέγεθος του motherboard (17 x 17 cm) μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί σε πολύ "ανορθόδοξα" κουτιά.





Το μικρό κουτί στην αρχή του άρθρου χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό τύπου wall wart passive cooled 60watt. Έχει είσοδο DC και έτσι μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να τοποθετηθεί σε αυτοκίνητο.

Online retailers:
http://www.mini-itx.com (Αγγλία)
http://www.ultim8pc.co.uk (Αγγλία)
http://www.bebensee.de (Γερμανία)
http://www.alternate.de (Γερμανία)


wiresounds

----------


## dti

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται για εφαρμογές wi-fi, car pc, car wi-fi κλπ.  ::  
Αν ενδιαφέρονται πολλοί, δεν παραγγέλουμε ομαδικά;

----------


## waste

καλα ειναι καταπληκτικο, πολυ καλυτερο απο την live περιγραφη σου. Χωρια που με μια ψησταρια-PC μπορεις να το παρεις και στο πικνικ. (πλακα πλακα οριστε ενας τροπος να προσελκυσεις τις φιλες σου στον μαγικο κοσμο της τεχνολογιας  :: 

νομιζω οτι οι φιλες μου θα αποκτησουν συνδρομα μαζικης υστεριας και με βλεπω με κολητηρι να προσπαθω να φτιαξω pc μεσα σε τσαντες, καναπεδες και φωτιστικα.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ακομα ειναι λιγο πολυ οι δυνατοτητες του. Οι eden ειναι διαφορετικοι επεξεργαστες απο τους c3? (μαλλον ναι). Αλλα εχουν λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες (και μικροτερη καταναλωση)?

και απο την αλλη θα μπορει αυτο το σκατο των 550Mhz να παιξει DivX ? 
(Μαλλον χλωμο το βλεπω)
στο mini-itx.com εχει και μια καρτουλα γραφικων με hardware MPEG2,4,DivX decoder αλλα εχει μονο στεροφωνικη εξοδο και επισης κοστιζει περισσοτερο απτο ιδιο το μηχανημα

οπως καταλαβαμε ολοι ενθουσιαστηκα

----------


## waste

επισης μπορεις να το βαλεις σε μεγαλυτερο κουτι (δικο σου για να γλυτωσεις το κοστος των κουτιων που ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο σε σχεση με το ολο πακετο). Εχει μαλιστα και μια καρτουλα που μπαινει στη μοναδικη PCI και σου δινει δυο θυρες (για οσους θελουν να βαλουν δυο καρτουλες Dlink στο μηχανημα τους, αλλα η επεκτασιμοτητα νομιζω φτανει μεχρι εκει. 

Τελικα για τον σκοπο που συζητουσαμε προχθες (αθορυβο router με χαμηλη καταναλωση) ισως να βολευει καλυτερα το micro-atx που δινει 3 PCI 

αλλα για τις τοστιερες κι οτι αλλο σου κατεβει στο μυαλο το ITX ειναι τελειο.
Σαν να αγοραζεις μια ηλεκτρικη συσκευη που μπορεις να την κανεις ο,τι θελεις.

----------


## papashark

Αυτό το φοβερό PC το είδα μόλις πριν 3-4 μέρες.

Έχει πάρει ένα ο Hook, για να το βάλει στο αυτοκινητό του, με wireless καρτουλα, για να έχει και mp3, και navigator, και WiFi !!!!!

----------


## wiresounds

> καλα ειναι καταπληκτικο, πολυ καλυτερο απο την live περιγραφη σου. 
> 
> νομιζω οτι οι φιλες μου θα αποκτησουν συνδρομα μαζικης υστεριας και με βλεπω με κολητηρι να προσπαθω να φτιαξω pc μεσα σε τσαντες, καναπεδες και φωτιστικα.
> 
> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ακομα ειναι λιγο πολυ οι δυνατοτητες του. Οι eden ειναι διαφορετικοι επεξεργαστες απο τους c3? (μαλλον ναι). Αλλα εχουν λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες (και μικροτερη καταναλωση)?
> 
> και απο την αλλη θα μπορει αυτο το σκατο των 550Mhz να παιξει DivX ? 
> (Μαλλον χλωμο το βλεπω)
> στο mini-itx.com εχει και μια καρτουλα γραφικων με hardware MPEG2,4,DivX decoder αλλα εχει μονο στεροφωνικη εξοδο και επισης κοστιζει περισσοτερο απτο ιδιο το μηχανημα
> ...


Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε.  ::  

Να μου γνωρίσεις τις φίλες σου για να σε βοηθήσω βέβαια. 
 ::  
Eden λέγεται το πακέτο motherboard-CPU. C3 είναι οι επεξεργαστές. 
Ο C3 στα 933 μπορεί να παίξει DivX χωρίς βοηθητική κάρτα αλλά είναι active cooled.  ::  

Η κάρτα αυτή κάνει μόνο MPEG2, MPEG4 και DivX acceleration. Για γραφικά χρησιμοποιείται η ενσωματωμένη. Βέβαια αν θέλει κάποιος να παίζει Warcraft 3 ή αντίστοιχο 3D παιχνίδι υπάρχουν Geforce4 και ΑΤΙ 7500 και 8500 σε PCI.  ::  

Το site της VIA είναι http://www.viavpsd.com/ . Δες τα mini-itx

wiresounds

----------


## drf

> Αυτό το φοβερό PC το είδα μόλις πριν 3-4 μέρες.
> 
> Έχει πάρει ένα ο Hook, για να το βάλει στο αυτοκινητό του, με wireless καρτουλα, για να έχει και mp3, και navigator, και WiFi !!!!!



πραγματικά πολύ καλό! Εχει ακόμα και lan 10/100 αλλά και ήχο 5.1 !!!  ::

----------


## dti

*Mini-Powerhouses from Shuttle*.

Δείτε τα κι αυτά, φαίνεται να αξίζουν, αν και λίγο πιο ογκώδη από τα mini-itx.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Σημερινό άρθρο λέει ότι θα πωλείται με Lindows προς $329 .

----------


## dkounal

Επίσης, υπάρχει και η http://www.techcase.de/ όπου δεν πρέπει να προσθέσεις και επιπλέον φόρους και τα μεταφορικά της είναι σαφώς φτηνότερα.... Και οι τιμές της είναι καλύτερες έστω και με λιγότερη ποικιλία...

----------

